# Copper Milk Can



## Buffalo Hunter

Anybody know anything about copper milk cans? I 'm picking one up Thursday I bought from an estate. I'd bet it weighs 30+ pounds, it's much cruder than the average dairy can I've seen. There is an attached name plate, handles and chained lid but I don't remember the name. The best I've come up up with is a couple of cream cans on the web.


----------



## LC

I have never seen a copper one before , you could have a pretty good can there.


----------



## cyberdigger

Something tells me it was made before WW2.. []
 She's a beauty!!!


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

Thanks fo the compliments fella's, when I get it home I'll post the name on the tag. The inside is black as pitch, I tell you what you'd never catch me rub'n a shine up on that rascal.


----------



## RED Matthews

Hi Buffalo Hunter,  I think my brother Harry's Old Engine has some containers like this that I think were relatives to the DeLaval milking systems.  He is in Alaska right now so I guess we will have to wait.   I will watch for your information on the name tags and then maybe we will know more about your can.  It sure is a unique piece of American made beauty.  RED Matthews


----------



## blobbottlebob

Really nice find. It looks sparkling spit shined too!


----------



## dollarbill

Nice milk or cream can.I've seen a few of those when I was a child .My dad worked for Carnation on what they called the pourch .He placed them on a track and knocking the tops off cream and milk cans and smelling them for onion before they were sent in to be turned into evaporated milk . Id say by the smaller size that yours is a cream can and is a  most desirable piece.When Carnation went to bulk tanks my dad started turning milk and cream cans into umbrella stands .You know the ones Black and gold with a big American eagle decal.Cool can ,I'd say it was a special can being copper . Maybe had something to do with cooking the milk .
         Bill


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

Work has been a KILLER! I have the can and will post new info as soon as I can.


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

The can it turns out is copper plated. The small tag that can be seen in the photo reads " AMBO LA LUNA A NO 1911" , there looks like a letter G followed bt a name on the shoulder but some letters are so faint I'd have to guess at them. I'll try and shot a pic for y'all to look at and see what you think it reads. 

 On the positive side I also picked up a NICE small figural cut glass and silver perfume bottle from this same estate. It's really nice!


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

Here's some shots of the can that include the tag, name, other markings and general idea of the piece. I 'm wondering if it's from another country?


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

shoulder


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

name plate


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

shoulder & plate


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

????


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

Top inside


----------



## Buffalo Hunter

I have no idea what this impression means either. So what's the general thought on the can? Good, bad, ulgy?


----------

